# Ski Timeshares in Quebec



## Grimplin (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi All.,
  I was hoping to call in some experience from this forum to see what suggestions there are for Skiing Timeshares in Quebec

We have stayed in the US a number of times, but buying weeks off of TUG users, but are perhaps looking for something in Canada.

Are there many good locations in Quebec that offer good skiing and a nice place to stay. Ideally it would be somewhere I could maybe buy into from the TUG forums.

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 21, 2016)

The big mountain in Quebec ... years ago, was Mt Tremblant. Expect the ice age as far as weather ... 20 below zero (or lower) in January.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 21, 2016)

We're owners with Club Embarc (former Intrawest) and go to Tremblant once or twice a year.  We're x-c skiers, not downhill, but the mountain there is very close to the resort.  There are also lots of condo rentals right at the base of the mountain.

We also like Mt. Ste. Anne, north of Quebec City.  There are a few timeshares in Beaupre - though we usually just rent a condo at the base of the mountain, which has night skiing if that's of interest to you.


----------

